# Buy by Recipe!



## DizZa (12/10/16)

We here at The Flavour Mill do care about our customers, we found it a growing concern for people not knowing where to start and what to buy.

We have decided to thus add the convenience of shopping with a recipe, kind of like the list you take to the shop. Never forget the milk again!

Head over to this link on our website to check it out!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/10/16)

DizZa said:


> View attachment 71356
> 
> 
> We here at The Flavour Mill do care about our customers, we found it a growing concern for people not knowing where to start and what to buy.
> ...



Awesome concept guys .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DizZa (12/10/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Awesome concept guys .



Still many more to come! Might do a forum competition as well to list a few forumites recipes!


----------



## Effjh (12/10/16)

DizZa said:


> View attachment 71356
> 
> 
> We here at The Flavour Mill do care about our customers, we found it a growing concern for people not knowing where to start and what to buy.
> ...



That's pretty cool @DizZa, great idea. What would be a real awesome feature though is if we could add our own recipe's to our accounts and have the ingredients auto added to basket per recipe. I'm sure it won't be easy to implement, but worth looking into as no other vendor offers that kind of functionality yet and I know it is sought after.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## DizZa (12/10/16)

Effjh said:


> That's pretty cool @DizZa, great idea. What would be a real awesome feature though is if we could add our own recipe's to our accounts and have the ingredients auto added to basket per recipe. I'm sure it won't be easy to implement, but worth looking into as no other vendor offers that kind of functionality yet and I know it is sought after.



I will look into that! Very interesting indeed!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (12/10/16)

Woo-hoo! Shall make life easier for most of us. Love the idea of user defined lists. 

Now if only you guys started stocking food ingredients and set up a system to buy a whole dinner

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

Now this is a great initiative, I saw Wayne Walker talk about something similar on YT. 
GGWP @DizZa

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (12/10/16)

Thanks @DizZa, I think this is a great service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (12/10/16)

@DizZa This is such an awesome idea, WOW
Even got me thinking i might try a DIY me-self

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DizZa (12/10/16)

AhVape said:


> @DizZa This is such an awesome idea, WOW
> Even got me thinking i might try a DIY me-self




Thanks for the kind words. That is exactly what we were going for! Come on do it! Push the button!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (12/10/16)

DizZa said:


> Thanks for the kind words. That is exactly what we were going for! Come on do it! Push the button!


The DIY world is scary from out here in the cold 
But i'm seriously considering it - will keep you posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/10/16)

Any chance of adding tobacco recipes?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (12/10/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Any chance of adding tobacco recipes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



Yes as soon as I get concentrates available for said recipes I will do so.
Anything specific you have in mind?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (12/10/16)

The new Stachio RY4 plz @DizZa
Also @Andres Plum Tobacco 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (12/10/16)

Slightly OT but related, @DizZa, are you staying with TFA, FA and Cap or are you planning on adding other brands? Inawera apparently has a lot of good tobaccos.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (12/10/16)

Greyz said:


> The new Stachio RY4 plz @DizZa
> Also @Andres Plum Tobacco
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What greyz said

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Monkey.D.Luffy (12/10/16)

This seems like the push I needed to try DIY. Making my life easier = purchase. Brilliant concept 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/10/16)

Brilliant concept @DizZa 
Really cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Good idea @DizZa 
All the best with it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (13/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Slightly OT but related, @DizZa, are you staying with TFA, FA and Cap or are you planning on adding other brands? Inawera apparently has a lot of good tobaccos.


They probably will be expanding: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flavour-request-thread.t29156/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (13/10/16)

Love this concept. It makes life so much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (13/10/16)

Thanks for the kind words guys. @Greyz I have some concnetrates coming in that will put me in the position to stock 95% of the concentrates in ERL recipes. 
INW is out of stock on Milk Chocolate, and so is everyone local. And I need to try that new recipe!!!!
PS: If someone has a bottle. I can do swapzies.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

Well done @DizZa this is a great feature! You're already ahead of the game and you've hardly been open 6 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Erica (13/10/16)

I am overjoyed to see everyone liking this new addition! So please, try the recipes, tell us what you like, what you don't like and what you would like to see up there in the future!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (13/10/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> I am overjoyed to see everyone liking this new addition! So please, try the recipes, tell us what you like, what you don't like and what you would like to see up there in the future!


Perhaps add Unicorn Milk and Bronuts. They are quite popular.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (13/10/16)

Glytch said:


> Perhaps add Unicorn Milk and Bronuts. They are quite popular.



In the pipeline!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (9/11/16)

With our rapidly growing stock we have new recipes being added to the site 
They should all be up by the end of today, so have a look when you can!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Anneries (10/11/16)

Quick question ... the number in brackets, what does that indicate? Because at Tobacco, it is (5), But I only see two recipes, even if I click on Show all Tobacco recipes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (10/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Quick question ... the number in brackets, what does that indicate? Because at Tobacco, it is (5), But I only see two recipes, even if I click on Show all Tobacco recipes.


Hi @Anneries those brackets indicate the amount of flavourings you'll need to make the recipe. So if you want to find a budget recipe with only 2 flavours for example its easier to find

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (10/11/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @Anneries those brackets indicate the amount of flavourings you'll need to make the recipe.



Ok, so does the number in picture below means that this is the total number of flavors to make both the tobacco recipes?



I thought it showed that you have 5 Tobacco recipes.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Erica (10/11/16)

Anneries said:


> Ok, so does the number in picture below means that this is the total number of flavors to make both the tobacco recipes?
> View attachment 74806
> 
> 
> I thought it showed that you have 5 Tobacco recipes.


No they show the total flavourings that have been tagged in each recipe. So for example there are a total of 24 flavours in the Beverage Recipe section all together. I can understand the confusion, we are working on a better display method for the recipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/11/16)

Any chances to add some of HIC's recipes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (14/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Any chances to add some of HIC's recipes?


Hi @kyle_redbull I look into it! Do you have examples of HIC's recipes you'd like to see there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (14/11/16)

Erica_TFM said:


> Hi @kyle_redbull I look into it! Do you have examples of HIC's recipes you'd like to see there?



Bora Bora


----------



## Erica (14/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Bora Bora


I'll definately look into it! We have tried in the past to get permission to have his recipes on our site with no avail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Effjh (14/11/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Bora Bora



You have to buy his recipe's, Flavour Mill might get into a spot of trouble if they share it openly. His free recipe's are fair game though as long as you link back to vapingunderground.com I think. And credit him/her ofcourse.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Erica (14/11/16)

Effjh said:


> You have to buy his recipe's, Flavour Mill might get into a spot of trouble if they share it openly. His free recipe's are fair game though as long as you link back to vapingunderground.com I think. And credit him/her ofcourse.


Correct yes, and this is where we have had problems in the past. But we are trying to work on something, even the free recipes we need permission to add to the site

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DizZa (30/1/17)

New recipes added! Find them here

Reactions: Like 2


----------

